# Restaurant in Kenmare child friendly for dinner (not a pub)



## Firefly (10 Feb 2012)

Heading to Kenmare this weekend and was wondering if anyone could recommend somewhere child friendly for dinner (not a pub)

Thanks,
Firefly.


----------



## tallpaul (27 Feb 2012)

Firefly, were you able to answer your own question? Going to Kenmare next week and would be interested in finding out about somewhere with good food that don't mind children.


----------



## Mucker Man (27 Feb 2012)

Hi, Prego on Henry street is a nice Italian restaurant, it mainly serves pizza/pasta and it is child friendly.


----------



## gillarosa (27 Feb 2012)

May not be what you are looking for, but there is the most amazing Fish and chip place - Whartons - on the main street. They have a lot of fish on offer, but huge portions so don't order one for everyone in the audience. Eat in or take away.  We were there in summer and all restaurants were open but I know a lot close over the winter some until Easter.


----------



## Pablo74 (27 Feb 2012)

Hi all, I am from the area and if you want a restaurant that is child friendly go with [broken link removed] . It will do the job, good food with a relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Feb 2012)

Any connection with the place Pablo?


----------



## mykebob (29 Jun 2012)

There are many restaurants in Kenmare where you can enjoy delicious food. I usually go there because of business trip and I will recommend you Prego, which is child friendly also. I have also gone with my family there many times.


----------

